# Please critique this site



## photojunky (Jan 12, 2004)

I am just about finished with my new website and would like some final critiques on the layout and photo&#8217;s before I throw my computer out the window. It&#8217;s a love hate relationship. All the photo&#8217;s are by me with the exception of the &#8220;vintage photo&#8221; section. Thanks! 
www.onlinephotogallery.com


----------



## pilgrim (Jan 12, 2004)

wow, thats a pretty intense picture! I keep staring at it over and over :? It reminds me of planet of the apes haha. It's to bad the karma sign wasnt fully in the picture, it would give off an even stronger vibe.


----------



## photojunky (Jan 12, 2004)

I hadn&#8217;t noticed that sign till about a year ago. This one was photographed in 1982. Since I discovered the Karma sign, the photo has tormented me ever since. It was shot with old Koda-color 400ASA film and recently converted to BxW. 
www.onlinephotogallery.com
Below is the color version


----------



## Soloris (Jan 15, 2004)

I Like this photo alot 
if you have photoshop you could just remove the karma sign with the rubber stamp tool or the clone tool 8)


----------



## photojunky (Jan 16, 2004)

I wish I had shot the entire karma sign.


----------



## nate (Jan 29, 2004)

It should be "photos" not "photo's".  An apostrophe indicates possession, when what you wish to indicate is plurality.

It's got a kind of un-design approach, but that said, it's pretty practical.  I could look through your gallery of thumbnails just fine.  I dig.


----------



## jack (Feb 3, 2004)

hi photojunky

i like your work. plenty of variety. you connect with your environments
in a good way. the site i found straightforward. the _blank coding
serving the initial gallery section choice is ok with me. on viewing a
jpg served consequently in the same (_self) window, i did click x
to move on  - losing the thumb gallery i was hoping to return to.
 i know this is the trade-off when designing for quantity, rather than each 
jpeg being featured in its own htm (with a "return to gallery" link. it isnt a 
biggie, anyone interested in what they find when visiting will soon learn to 
cope. it was good to see Paypal as the method of payment rather than 
some peoples non-closing- "i sell photos, but hey dont spend your money 
right now - sleep on it, maybe drop me an e-mail if you remember my 
work sometime " .   . however, it is worth considering embedding "buy 
item" paypal buttons for each item - this is easy to code with their wizard 
but obviously a degree of time and some faff. i think art is an impulsive 
purchase often. having dedicated "buy buttons" does retain a certain 
impetus to follow-through, even if a quick registration is necessary.




like what you do..//jack


----------

